# PCBs de Rod Elliott y por qué no publicarlos



## juanma (Ago 28, 2009)

En esta semana me puse a ver algun amplificador para mis auriculares, uno de esos grandes Panasonic.

Al ser una potencia baja, estuve mirando varios amplificador headphone. Headwize tiene varios proyectos muy interesantes, desde valvulas, hibridos, electroestaticos, discretos, y varios articulos interesantes.

Por cuestiones de escaso tiempo, arme el proyecto 113 de Elliot, modificado levemente. Lo probe con el pre de PCPAudio, y mas que bien anda todo (armado en protoboar).

Termine un diseño de PCB que lo subo, y en cuando encuentre como mostrar las diferentes capas con Orcad, quedaria definitivo. Pero por el momento TOMEN la idea del PCB para hacerlo ustedes, en cuanto encuentre como ver las distintas capas en Orcad subo el resto.

Queda para mas adelante probar otros headphone amp (algo en realimentacion en corriente seguro, al estilo el amplificador High End de Elektor que publico Fogonazo).

MUCHO cuidado con el volumen en el que escuchan. El daño es irreversible cuando escuchamos en niveles altos durante un cierto tiempo.

Saludos


----------



## Cacho (Ago 28, 2009)

¿Eso que subiste es el PCB del proyecto de Elliott?
De ser así, por respeto a los que pide el autor, te pido que lo saques.

Él te da los esquemas sin errores y un análisis muy completo de todo el circuito para que lo hagas como quieras. Además vende los PCB que diseña. Si no se lo querés comprar, hacete el tuyo nomás, pero pide que no los hagas públicos.
En definitiva, que no le arruines el negocio ni compitas con él, y creo que es justo.

Saludos.


----------



## juanma (Ago 29, 2009)

NO, este es totalmente made in home, ademas modificado. 
En si, el amplificador de Elliot para auriculares no es un diseño registrado de él. Esta LLENO de este tipo de amplificador, con un operacional, 2 diodos y 2 transistores (hay muchos proyectos DIY japoneses y otra pagina greca).

Comente basado en el de Elliot para que cualquiera que tenga alguna duda vaya y lo lea, que como bien decis esta todo detallado. Pero repito, MUCHOS amplificadores headphone por la web tienen la MISMA configuracion, lo de Elliot no es ninguna novedad, diferente hubiese sido el tema de haber usado CFB o alguna otra configuracion no-standard.

Cacho, paso lo mismo con el PCB que subio Ivan del proyecto P3A. Ese amplificador no es ninguna novedad, con buscar un poco por DIYAudio/Google seguramente sale el mismo amplificador con diferentes valores y el PCB, no veo porque tanta paranoia con el PCB, si es o no de Elliot, se del pedido que hace y todo eso, ahora, si tu proyecto es muuuy clasico, NECESARIAMENTE van a haber muchos mas parecidos/iguales al tuyo. 

Es como que diga que desarrolle un amplificador como los que propone Douglas Self, lo publique en una web y venda el PCB y despues diga que no compartan la serigrafia que se pueda hacer en base a ese amplificador, es ilogico algo asi, porque es algo base, que no es exclusividad mia.

Si seria diferente con un DoZ, que es algo particular de Elliot (basado en OTRO amplificador de JHL), como el Zen de Pass, ahi comparto el tema del PCB.

Es decir, ahora digo que el amplificador esta basado en Headwize y chau problema:
HeadWize - Project: Designing an Opamp Headphone Amplifier (A HeadWize Design Series Paper)
o 
http://headwize.com/projects/showfile.php?file=eaton_prj.htm
con u diodo mas.
o
http://www.siliconchip.com.au/cms/A_30588/article.html
de SiliconChip, practicamente es el MISMO amplificador.

En todos, sale la MISMA configuracion que utiliza el P113, es decir, nada fuera de lo comun
Llegado el punto, CUAL esta basado en CUAL?
No me parece para tanto, pero si te deja tranquilo, tomalo que lo saque de cualquiera de los links que deje arriba, que son todos IGUALES, pero no le veo sentido tanta histeria el PCB de proyectos de Elliot, que con buscar un poco te encontras con muchos iguales/parecidos. Si hay que decir que estan muy bien detallados.

Saludos ;-)


----------



## Dr. Zoidberg (Ago 29, 2009)

Mirá Juanma:
El tema de los proyectos de ESP es simple: el vende los PCB y a vos te dá los esquemáticos y las explicaciones para armarlos. Si querés el PCB y mas explicaciones, pues se los comprás a él y listo.

Yo soy consciente de que ese amplificador del proyecto 113 tiene varios clones en el mundo (es mas, yo tengo uno en el libro de electrónica que usaba en quinto año de la universidad...así que nuevo no es). Lo que también sé, es que los valores de los componentes que este hombre pone en su página, está recontra estudiados, probados y verificados para garantizar el funcionamiento de amplificador bajo todas las condiciones posibles, cosa que dudo mucho que hagan otros "autores".

Yo entiendo perfectamente que vos sos completamente capaz de tomar un diseño de ESP y modificarlo y mejorarlo para adecuarlo a tu gusto, pero el sitio de ESP se mantiene con lo que el hombre cobra de los PCB que hace, vende y asesora, y te garantizo que los clientes de él no necesariamente son personas especialistas como vos, sino que son como el 90% de los usuarios de este foro, que se inscriben para llevarse información que no está disponible en otra parte y acá la tienen masticada y digerida lista para mermos. Si vos ponés acá los diseños de los PCB de ESP, le estas jod**** el negocio, por que los que no quieran mas que el PCB para armar el amplificador (o los que sea) no tiene mas que llevarlo gratis de acá y postear consultas para que le solucionemos los problemas que pudieran surgir, antes que pagar en dólares a ESP para que les provea un PCB de primer nivel, y desarrollado con una experiencia de años de trabajo en estas cosas.

Por eso, tal como dice Cacho, si vos hacés tus PCB basados en esquemas de ESP...todo OK, pero no los publiques. Si tenés tantas referencias de esquemas parecidos, poné el link de una de ellas donde esté el PCB y asunto arreglado. Si lo modificas, OK pero poné el nuevo esquema y la referencia al PCB original con tus modificaciones para adecuarlo...así estas reconociendo el trabajo del autor original y estas aportando tu propia experiencia, pero no estas haciendo nada que el autor original no quisiera que hagas.

Un Saludo!


----------



## juanma (Ago 29, 2009)

ezavalla dijo:


> Yo soy consciente de que ese amplificador del proyecto 113 tiene varios clones en el mundo (es mas, yo tengo uno en el libro de electrónica que usaba en quinto año de la universidad...así que nuevo no es)


El proyecto 113 tiene varios clones por el mundo o al revez?
Vos lo decis, ese circuito nuevo NO es. Entiendo el tema de comercializarlo y todo eso, pero querer tener la exclusividad del PCB de algo que como vos decis, nuevo no es... Como dije antes, si comparto el tema en el DoZ por ejemplo, que es algo casi exclusivo de Elliot.


ezavalla dijo:


> Por eso, tal como dice Cacho, si vos hacés tus PCB basados en esquemas de ESP...todo OK, pero no los publiques. Si tenés tantas referencias de esquemas parecidos, poné el link de una de ellas donde esté el PCB y asunto arreglado.


Corrijo entonces:base mi esquema en el headphone amp de SiliconChip, modificado. Junto con el pre de PCPAudio.

Tanto el PCB del pre y del amp de SiliconChip los tenia hechos, por eso parece un poco redundante todo.
En cuanto de con las opciones de ver las distintas capas con los componente y pistas y exportarlos a pdf, subo bien la serigrafia, pero con verla un poco pueden deducir la ubicacion de los componentes.

https://www.forosdeelectronica.com/f31/amplificador-auriculares-23623/#post195876

Saludos.


----------

